# Volantazo (moto)



## nikopol

Buenos días,

Un giro brusco del manillar de la moto podría llamarse volantazo? Existe una palabra específica para eso?

Gracias y buenos días,

Nik.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

> Un giro brusco del manillar de la moto podría llamarse volantazo?



Desde mi punto de vista, no . Una moto no tiene volante, por lo que es imposible dar un volantazo.



> Existe una palabra específica para eso?



Si la hay, yo no la conozco. Tal vez si le preguntamos a Fonsi Nieto..


----------



## alinapopi

Hola,

Acabo de preguntar a un entendido  - mi marido - y me dice que no hay una palabra equivalente al volantazo del coche para las motos.

Saludos.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Pero tampoco hay ya cadenas y, sin embargo, seguimos diciendo "tirar de la cadena". Es claro que las motos no tienen volante pero no me extraña escuchar de alguien que dio un volantazo  con la moto (hizo un giro brusco) si bien coincido con lo ya dicho: es impropio decir volantazo cuando se habla de motos porque las motos no tiene volante. Y no conozco palabra equivalente porque en moto se pasa directamente de ir normalmente a caerse (con "volantazo" de por medio).


----------



## oa2169

nikopol said:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Un giro brusco del manillar de la moto podría llamarse volantazo? Existe una palabra específica para eso?
> 
> Gracias y buenos días,
> 
> Nik.


 
*derrape.*


1. m. Acción y efecto de derrapar.
2. m._ Ven._ Acción y efecto de derraparse.

*derrapar**.*
(Del fr. _déraper_).

*1. *intr. Dicho de un vehículo: Patinar desviándose lateralmente de la dirección que llevaba.


Esta es la forma que yo conozco.


----------



## miguel89

Pero "dar un volantazo" significa "hacer un giro brusco".


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

oa2169 said:


> (Del fr. _déraper_).
> 
> *1. *intr. Dicho de un vehículo: Patinar desviándose lateralmente de la dirección que llevaba.


No es lo mismo. Derrapa el vehículo cuando el conductor da un volantazo tratando de no atropellar una gallina despistada.


----------



## Antpax

Valeria Mesalina said:


> No es lo mismo. Derrapa el vehículo cuando el conductor da un volantazo tratando de no atropellar una gallina despistada.


 
Hola:

Eso es. No es lo mismo, ya que derrapar implica que la rueda o ruedas (si es un coche) traseras patinen, y no todos los volantazos producen derrapes.

Respecto al tema original, supongo que no se puede aplicar a las motos lo del volantazo, pero si lo oigo tampoco me suena tan mal.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Pues como tampoco se dice 'dar un manillarazo', me quedo con 'dar un giro brusco', parecido a lo que dice miguel89, o 'dar un golpe de manillar'.


----------



## oa2169

*Volante: *Pieza, generalmente en forma de aro, con la que el conductor dirige un vehículo automóvil.

*automóvil**.*
(De _auto-_ y _móvil_).

*1. *adj. Que se mueve por sí mismo. Se dice principalmente de los vehículos que pueden ser guiados para marchar por una vía ordinaria sin necesidad de carriles y llevan un motor, generalmente de explosión, que los pone en movimiento. U. m. c. s. m.

Lo anterior fue extractado del DRAE.

Un volante tiene generalmente forma de aro, pero no siempre. Entonces las motos tienen volante porque su dispositivo sirve para guiar un vehículo en este caso la misma moto que es también un vehículo automóvil o automotor como decimos en Colombia.

*Timón: *
*7. *m._ Col._,_ Cuba_ y_ Hond._ *volante* (‖ del automóvil).

Yo creo que sí se podría usar "volantazo" de acuerdo con mi argumentación anterior.
Se podría decir también "timonazo".


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Por acá volantazo, aunque no sería "lo correcto", se entendería perfectamente.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

oa2169 said:


> *Volante: *Pieza, generalmente en forma de aro, con la que el conductor dirige un vehículo automóvil.
> 
> Un volante tiene generalmente forma de aro, pero no siempre. Entonces las motos tienen volante porque su dispositivo sirve para guiar un vehículo en este caso la misma moto que es también un vehículo automóvil o automotor como decimos en Colombia.
> 
> *Timón: *
> *7. *m._ Col._,_ Cuba_ y_ Hond._ *volante* (‖ del automóvil).
> 
> Yo creo que sí se podría usar "volantazo" de acuerdo con mi argumentación anterior.
> Se podría decir también "timonazo".


Bien, yo creo que no, pero de todas maneras no recuerdo ninguna argumentación anterior tuya.

"Timonazo" no serviría en España: un golpe de timón sólo sirve para virar un yate, no para cambiar la dirección de una moto. Y un "timonazo" sería un golpe de timón, sí, pero propinado en la cabeza del grumete.


----------



## oa2169

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Bien, yo creo que no, pero de todas maneras no recuerdo ninguna argumentación anterior tuya.
> 
> "Timonazo" no serviría en España: un golpe de timón sólo sirve para virar un yate, no para cambiar la dirección de una moto. Y un "timonazo" sería un golpe de timón, sí, pero propinado en la cabeza del grumete.


 
Demostré que una moto es un vehículo automóvil o automotor, que se le puede llamar volante al mecanismo de dirección de este vehículo y que en Colombia, Cuba y Honduras se le dice timón al mecanismo de guía de un vehículo automotor.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

oa2169 said:


> Demostré que una moto es un vehículo automóvil o automotor, que se le puede llamar volante al mecanismo de dirección de este vehículo y que en Colombia, Cuba y Honduras se le dice timón al mecanismo de guía de un vehículo automotor.


Yo no creo que hayas demostrado nada, pero en fin, si tú lo crees así será.

_En España,  el Real Decreto 2822/1998 define '*automóvil'* como  vehículo de motor que sirve, normalmente, para el transporte  de personas o cosas, o de ambas a la vez, o para la tracción de otros  vehículos con aquel fin. Se excluyen de esta definición los vehículos especiales. Asimismo, en dicho Real Decreto se define *'vehículo de  motor'* como «vehículo provisto de motor para su propulsión. Se excluyen  de esta definición los ciclomotores, los tranvías  y los vehículos para personas de movilidad reducida».http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automóvil#cite_note-4_


----------



## Antpax

oa2169 said:


> *Volante: *Pieza, generalmente en forma de aro, con la que el conductor dirige un vehículo automóvil.
> 
> *automóvil**.*
> (De _auto-_ y _móvil_).
> 
> *1. *adj. Que se mueve por sí mismo. Se dice principalmente de los vehículos que pueden ser guiados para marchar por una vía ordinaria sin necesidad de carriles y llevan un motor, generalmente de explosión, que los pone en movimiento. U. m. c. s. m.
> 
> Lo anterior fue extractado del DRAE.
> 
> Un volante tiene generalmente forma de aro, pero no siempre. Entonces las motos tienen volante porque su dispositivo sirve para guiar un vehículo en este caso la misma moto que es también un vehículo automóvil o automotor como decimos en Colombia.
> 
> *Timón: *
> *7. *m._ Col._,_ Cuba_ y_ Hond._ *volante* (‖ del automóvil).
> 
> Yo creo que sí se podría usar "volantazo" de acuerdo con mi argumentación anterior.
> Se podría decir también "timonazo".


 
Hola:

Pero ¿se dice así? ¿es común esa expresión, tanto volantazo como timonazo?.

Yo no tengo nada en contra del uso de "volantazo" en este caso, como ya dije, pero por asimilización al gesto que se usa en los coches.

Lo siento, es que tu argumentación me parece un poco cogida por lo pelos. Es que entonces podría valer esta otra:



> Dirección
> *13. *f._ Mec._ Mecanismo que sirve para guiar automóviles y otros vehículos.


 
¿valdría "direccionazo", entonces? 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## oa2169

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Yo no creo que hayas demostrado nada, pero en fin, si tú lo crees así será.
> 
> _En España, el Real Decreto 2822/1998 define '*automóvil'* como vehículo de motor que sirve, normalmente, para el transporte de personas o cosas, o de ambas a la vez, o para la tracción de otros vehículos con aquel fin. Se excluyen de esta definición los vehículos especiales. Asimismo, en dicho Real Decreto se define *'vehículo de motor'* como «vehículo provisto de motor para su propulsión. Se excluyen de esta definición los ciclomotores, los tranvías y los vehículos para personas de movilidad reducida»._


 
Todo bien.



Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Pero ¿se dice así? ¿es común esa expresión, tanto volantazo como timonazo?.
> 
> Yo no tengo nada en contra del uso de "volantazo" en este caso, como ya dije, pero por asimilización al gesto que se usa en los coches.
> 
> Lo siento, es que tu argumentación me parece un poco cogida por lo pelos. Es que entonces podría valer esta otra:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿valdría "direccionazo", entonces?
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
La palabra *dirección* se usa más, acá en Colombia, para designar el domicilio donde uno vive o la Oficina del Director de alguna empresa o en alguna de las doce acepciones diferentes que tiene el DRAE, muy poco para designar el mecanismo guia de un automóvil. No te miento, en Colombia se habla del timón de un vehículo, tanto es así que a un buen conductor de vehículos (motos o compactos o lo que sea) se les dice *buen timón.* ej:* Juan Pablo Montoya es buen timón.*

Si Juan Pablo Montoya hace un viraje bruco, pues da un timonazo.


----------



## jordi picarol

Por "volantazo" entendemos comunmente la acción en sí (movimiento brusco del volante) y el efecto que dicha acción produce en el vehículo.Desde este punto de vista no veo el inconveniente en aplicarlo a vehículos dedos ruedas.Hablando del efecto.


----------



## 0scar

No dejemos al pobre _manubrio_ afuera.


----------



## oa2169

0scar said:


> No dejemos al pobre _manubrio_ afuera.


 
Ni a la aun mas pobre _*cabrilla*_, que en Colombia es el mismo volante.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

oa2169 said:


> Demostré que una moto es un vehículo automóvil o automotor, que se le puede llamar volante al mecanismo de dirección de este vehículo y que en Colombia, Cuba y Honduras se le dice timón al mecanismo de guía de un vehículo automotor.



Bueno, para demostrar que una moto es un vehículo a motor huelga citar el DRAE. Creo que todos tenemos ese convencimiento. Es más, el solo nombre de la *moto*cicleta ya da una pista.
Pero ya puestos a recurrir al DRAE, nos dice que la pieza que sirve para dirigir los vehículos a motor de dos ruedas se llama manillar. La afirmación de haber demostrado que el manillar de la moto se puede  llamar volante me recuerda un compañero de trabajo que decía 'Me  reconozco que tengo razón'. Se puede llamar volante y también timón, gobierno, dirección, ..., pero de eso no resulta que el giro brusco o golpe de manillar se llame volantazo, timonozo, gobiernazo, direccionazo, ni tan siquiera manillarazo.


----------



## piraña utria

Tal vez otra opción sea "tirón", en cuanto finalmente se trata de cambiar bruscamente la dirección de la moto, lo que encaja en unas de las acepciones de "tirar".


----------



## Vampiro

¿Alguien me puede explicar cuál es el problema en este hilo?.
Ya lo leí como tres veces y no entiendo nada.

Vi un par de decretos ley y unos extractos de diccionario que demostraban que la moto es un vehículo con ruedas.  Eso sí lo entendí… creo.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> ¿Alguien me puede explicar cuál es el problema en este hilo?.
> Ya lo leí como tres veces y no entiendo nada.
> 
> Vi un par de decretos ley y unos extractos de diccionario que demostraban que la moto es un vehículo con ruedas.  Eso sí lo entendí… creo.
> _



Vehículo con ruedas (dos) y a motor (uno) para ser más precisos. Y que se dirige mediante un manillar. Y cuando  se cambia bruscamente de dirección, esa maniobra se llama....
Ahí esta el problema. 
¿Volantazo?
¡Con tal de que no sea un tortazo!


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Para resumir:

¿Se puede dar un volantazo a algo que no sea un volante?

Hay opiniones enfrentadas. También hay una observación al respecto: un volante no tiene por qué ser circular, dejando abierta la posibilidad de que sea cuadrado, hexagonal o triangular. Por lo que un manillar, un manubrio, un timón pueden ser incluídos en la categoría de volantes.

Con lo que me voy a dar un volantazo al joystick y dar un giro brusco a la moto de Lara Croft, a ver si no me derrapa el volante y me estrello contra la pirámide del faraón Ki-Oskh.


----------



## Vampiro

Ya veo, ya veo.
Ahora comienza cuadrarme todo un poco más.  Gracias.
No.
No se puede.
La moto no tiene volante, tiene manubrio; pero como “manubriazo” suena raro y es difícil de pronunciar, yo creo que se debería decir: “movimiento brusco y controlado del mecanismo de dirección del vehículo motorizado”.
Saludos.
_


----------



## oa2169

Vampiro said:


> Ya veo, ya veo.
> Ahora comienza cuadrarme todo un poco más. Gracias.
> No.
> No se puede.
> La moto no tiene volante, tiene manubrio; pero como “manubriazo” suena raro y es difícil de pronunciar, yo creo que se debería decir: “movimiento brusco y controlado del mecanismo de dirección del vehículo motorizado”.
> Saludos.
> _


 
Genial, genial.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

¿Algún motociclista ha respondido?
No.
Aquí, uno se atreve.
Pues volantazo. Al menos en México.
Ni manubriazo, ni timonazo, ni direccionazo, ni manillarazo, ni giro brusco...
A ver qué dicen los compañeros de España.

Saludos moteros.


----------



## nikopol

Gracias a todos. Cuánto dan de sí estos debates...

Finalmente lo traduje como "giró bruscamente el manillar"... Se despeñaron por un barranco y murieron. 

Una tragedia.

Saludos,

Nik.

PS:Cambié de idea: "volantazo".


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Yo no creo que hayas demostrado nada, pero en fin, si tú lo crees así será.
> 
> _En España,  el Real Decreto 2822/1998 define '*automóvil'* como  vehículo de motor que sirve, normalmente, para el transporte  de personas o cosas, o de ambas a la vez, o para la tracción de otros  vehículos con aquel fin. Se excluyen de esta definición los vehículos especiales. Asimismo, en dicho Real Decreto se define *'vehículo de  motor'* como «vehículo provisto de motor para su propulsión. Se excluyen  de esta definición los ciclomotores, los tranvías  y los vehículos para personas de movilidad reducida»._



Las motos o motocicletas no son ciclomotores, por lo que las motos si son  vehículos de motor.

_volante

9.  m. Pieza, generalmente en forma de aro, con la que el conductor dirige un vehículo automóvil.



volantazo.

1. m. Giro brusco y repentino dado al volante de un vehículo en movimiento.


Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

Pedrosa tuvo que dar un volantazo para esquivar a Jorge Lorenzo en la carrera de hoy.
_


----------



## clares3

Hola
¿Es tan difícil entender (o explicar) que lo que no tiene volante no puede dar un volantazo? En cuanto a lo de Juan J, yo también soy motero (custom) y nunca he oído a nadie decir que diera un volantazo con la moto, aunque sé ahora que en México sí se dice. Opto definitivamente por "giro brusco" pues lo de extender el volante a las motos que no lo tienen me parece innecesario, sobre todo habida cuenta de que un "volantazo" en moto acaba siempre en tortazo y entonces resulta indiferente si lo que se giró fue el volante o el manillar;a partir de ahí lo que importa es lo rápido que venga la ambulancia (o el coche fúnebre).
Y, por último, lo de si son o no vehículos de motor es asunto técnicamente muy complejo y fuera del interés del foro, me parece.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

las cosas facilitas said:


> _
> 
> ...__
> Pedrosa tuvo que dar un volantazo para esquivar a Jorge Lorenzo en la carrera de hoy.
> _



¿Esto es una cita o es un ejemplo de cosecha propia?


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

las cosas facilitas said:


> Las motos o motocicletas no son ciclomotores, por lo que las motos si son  vehículos de motor.



Lo primero:concuerdo 100% con Clares3.

Lo segundo:

Premisa 1: todo vehículo tiene un sistema de dirección que debe der accionado por un dispositivo.

Premisa 2: un volante es un dispositivo que controla el sistema de dirección de un vehículo.

Premisa 3: un volante generalmente tiene forma de aro.

Conclusión:  dado que "generalmente" no es siempre, cualquier dispositivo que controle la dirección de un vehículo puede ser llamado volante. 

Esa es la teoría planteada, DRAE en mano, por oa2169. 

Pues bien, lo que tiene una motocicleta (vehículo de motor), un ciclomotor (no vehículo de motor), una bicicleta, un patín es un manillar. 

Un manubrio, en un vehículo de motor, por lo menos por aquí era lo que servía para poner en marcha un Ford-T.


----------



## oa2169

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Lo primero,:concuerdo 100% con Clares3.
> 
> Lo segundo:
> 
> Premisa 1: todo vehículo tiene un sistema de dirección que debe der accionado por un dispositivo.
> 
> Premisa 2: un volante es un dispositivo que controla el sistema de dirección de un vehículo.
> 
> Premisa 3: un volante generalmente tiene forma de aro.
> 
> Conclusión: dado que "generalmente" no es siempre, cualquier dispositivo que controle la dirección de un vehículo de motor puede ser llamado volante.
> 
> Esa es la teoría planteada, DRAE en mano, por oa2169.
> 
> Pues bien, es más falsa que una moneda de dos caras. Lo que tiene una motocicleta (vehículo de motor), un ciclomotor (no vehículo de motor), una bicicleta, un patín es un manillar. Sean o no vehículos de motor.
> 
> Un manubrio, en un vehículo de motor, por lo menos por aquí era lo que servía para poner en marcha un Ford-T.


 
Muy bien y muy claro, además muy sincero.


----------



## Vampiro

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Esa es la teoría planteada, DRAE en mano, por oa2169.


Y por _las cosas facilitas_, según entiendo de su post.
Es que esos posteos tan herméticos y llenos de citas me desconciertan un poco.



Valeria Mesalina said:


> Un manubrio, en un vehículo de motor, por lo menos por aquí era lo que servía para poner en marcha un Ford-T.


En mecánica eso es una *manivela*, y ese es el nombre que tiene en estas latitudes.
"Manillar" no nos suena a nada, salvo, quizá, a un conjunto de manillas.  Pero si es lo que se usa en España me parece perfecto.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> ...
> 
> En mecánica eso es una *manivela*, y ese es el nombre que tiene en estas latitudes.
> "Manillar" no nos suena a nada, salvo, quizá, a un conjunto de manillas.  Pero si es lo que se usa en España me parece perfecto.
> Saludos.
> _



Manivela, también por estas latitudes e, indistintamente manubrio. Sinónimos, velay. 
Manillar, precisamente por ser un conjunto de dos manillas. 
¿Como se llama por esos lares a la "pieza de los vehículos de dos ruedas encorvada por  sus extremos para formar un doble mango en el que se apoyan las manos, y  sirve para dirigir la máquina"? Quizá añadiendo al nombre el sufijo 'azo' tengamos 
respuesta a nuestras preocupaciones.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Manillar es el nombre más común para los mandos de dirección de una moto en España (¿Manillarazo?). Y la alternativa "manubrio" resulta que significa manillar en algunos lugares de América. Luego no es tan raro por allá, si bien Chile no se cuenta entre los que lo usan:

*manubrio *(Del lat. _manubrĭum_).


*1. *m. Empuñadura o manija de un instrumento.

*3. *m._ Am. Mer._,_ Cuba_,_ Guat._,_ Hond._ y_ Méx._ *manillar.* (DRAE)


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel G. Rey said:


> ¿Como se llama por esos lares a la "pieza de los vehículos de dos ruedas encorvada por sus extremos para formar un doble mango en el que se apoyan las manos, y sirve para dirigir la máquina"?


Lo dicho: manubrio.
Y al volante de los automóviles en Chile lo más común es llamarlo también "manubrio", aunque "volante" se usa mucho, sobre todo en medios de comunicación.
Saludos.
_


----------



## clares3

En resumen:
Unos llaman manubrio a lo que otros llaman volante; hay otros más que llaman manubrio a lo que otros llaman manillar, y además resulta que manillar es equivalente a manubrio pero donde lo es llaman manubrio al manillar y al volante con una sola palabra 
Creo que me voy a pasar al esperanto donde espero que las cosas estén algo más claras.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> Lo dicho: manubrio.
> Y al volante de los automóviles en Chile lo más común es llamarlo también "manubrio", aunque "volante" se usa mucho, sobre todo en medios de comunicación.
> Saludos.
> _



Aquí manubrio es, sobre todo, la manivela para los organillos.
Y también la que se empleaba para poner en marcha los automóviles en los años 30, cuando no querían arrancar por las buenas. Primera noticia de que se use para el volante de los coches; me lo aprendo para cuando vaya a Chile.


----------



## Vampiro

clares3 said:


> En resumen:
> Unos llaman manubrio a lo que otros llaman volante; hay otros más que llaman manubrio a lo que otros llaman manillar, y además resulta que manillar es equivalente a manubrio pero donde lo es llaman manubrio al manillar y al volante con una sola palabra
> Creo que me voy a pasar al esperanto donde espero que las cosas estén algo más claras.


Y no olvidemos a los que llaman timón al volante y a los que llaman manubrio a la manivela.
Eso sin contar a los que dan volantazos con las motos.

_


----------



## Calambur

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Aquí manubrio es, sobre todo, la manivela para los organillos.
> Me lo aprendo para dentro de poco -espero- cuando ande por allí. ¿Quedan organillos? Por aquí, no. Una verdadera pena, han desaparecido.
> Y también la que se empleaba para poner en marcha los automóviles en los años 30, cuando no querían arrancar por las buenas.
> Por aquí, a esa *manivela* se la llama(ba) *manija*.
> *Manubrio*, en mi barrio, es lo que tienen las bicicletas.


EDITO. ¡Y las motos! Las motos también tienen manubrio.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Vampiro, ¿Respuestas herméticas?.

Bueno, el que sienta curiosidad por ver volantes de motos, que lo busuqe en el famoso google.

No sé cuantos han sido, pero más de uno ha dicho en alguna ocasión conduciendo una moto: "tuve que dar un volantazo" o " voy al volante de una moto "

De internet:
27 Abr 2010 *...* Todos estos comportamientos temerarios  e irresponsables _al volante de una moto_, son los que contempla la Ley 1383 del 16 de marzo de 2010

10 Feb 2010 *...* Con pocas horas por delante, el siguiente en saltar a la pista fue ´Rodri´, quien volvía a ponerse _al volante de una moto_ de competición *...

*Al dar el verde del semáforo de la intersección con 25 de Mayo continuaron su marcha. Inmediatamente cruzaron esa arteria, el taxista se desplazó hacia la derecha de manera repentina, por lo que la moto dio un volantazo hacia la izquiera, produciendo el choque con el Focus (a la altura de la puerta de acompañante).
* 
Y muchos más, saludos
*


----------



## oa2169

Interesante todo lo que se ha dicho en este foro. Resultó que todo es lo mismo y que todo es válido. 
Me cansé un poco del tema. Creo que voy a desertar.

Ah, Vampiro, se te olvidó "mecanismo para guiar o dirigir un vehículo automotor de dos o cuatro ruedas", aunque también hay de tres ruedas por lo menos acá en Colombia.
Gracias y adios


----------



## Namarne

nikopol said:


> Gracias a todos. Cuánto dan de sí estos debates...


Sí, gracias por este hilo. Se echaba en falta. 


> Finalmente lo traduje como "giró bruscamente el manillar"... Se despeñaron por un barranco y murieron.
> Una tragedia.
> Saludos,
> Nik.
> 
> PS:Cambié de idea: "volantazo".


Pobres. Yo, con tu permiso, tratándose de una traducción no me atrevería a utilizar "volantazo". Lo primero que pensará el lector es: ¿pero no iban en moto? 

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

las cosas facilitas said:


> Vampiro, ¿Respuestas herméticas?.


Sí, herméticas.
Me refiero a esas respuestas en las que hay que deducir qué es lo que quisieron opinar con el pegoteo de un par de citas de diccionario.
¿Serán para que cada uno las interprete a su libre albedrío?
¿O son sólo un aporte para que el resto de los foreros se evite el trabajo de ir al diccionario para sustentar sus respuestas?
No las entiendo, me superan.
Será porque no soy muy aficionado a ese tipo de argumentos.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Calambur

Namarne said:


> Yo, con tu permiso, tratándose de una traducción no me atrevería a utilizar "volantazo". Lo primero que pensará el lector es: ¿pero no iban en moto?


Creo que hemos caído en un círculo vicioso.

Alguien lo dijo: "Describe un círculo, acaríciale la espalda, y se volverá vicioso. (¿Ionesco?)


----------



## Namarne

Calambur said:


> Creo que hemos caído en un círculo vicioso.


Ah, pero yo no había dado mi humilde opinión.  (No era mi intención ser un pervertidor de círculos).


----------



## Pinairun

Namarne said:


> Ah, pero yo no había dado mi humilde opinión.  (No era mi intención ser un pervertidor de círculos).


 
Ni yo, porque estoy hecha un lío.
La cosa está complicada.
Basados en la inviolabilidad del volante círcular ¿cómo creen que debería llamarse este tipo de volantes de automóvil?


----------



## clares3

Pues se parece más  a un manillar que a un volante, desde luego.
¿Será que sobra el término volante? ¿Mejor llamar a todo manubrio?


----------



## Pinairun

clares3 said:


> Pues se parece más a un manillar que a un volante, desde luego.
> ¿Será que sobra el término volante? ¿Mejor llamar a todo manubrio?


 
Me temo que por aquí, muchos dirían _¿manu qué? _


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Pinairun said:


> Basados en la inviolabilidad del volante círcular ¿cómo creen que debería llamarse este tipo de volantes de automóvil?



Medio volante, claro está .


----------



## romarsan

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Medio volante, claro está .


 
Y con él ¿se darían medios volantazos o volantancitos?


----------



## Pinairun

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Medio volante, claro está .


 
Aj, no se me habia ocurrido.


----------



## Vampiro

Pinairun said:


> Basados en la inviolabilidad del volante círcular ¿cómo creen que debería llamarse este tipo de volantes de automóvil?


Peligroso e incómodo.
Y feo.



romarsan said:


> Y con él ¿se darían medios volantazos o volantancitos?


Pues, claramente: "volant"

_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Pinairun said:


> Ni yo, porque estoy hecha un lío.
> La cosa está complicada.
> Basados en la inviolabilidad del volante círcular ¿cómo creen que debería llamarse este tipo de volantes de automóvil?



No es tan complicado. Es un volante virtual, conocido también como manillar para coches.


----------

